

The Glider: A Universal Hacker Emblem - Mathnerd314
http://www.catb.org/~esr/hacker-emblem/

======
mukyu
I knew what Conway's game of life was and had implemented cellular automata
before, but when I first saw this symbol I did not recognize it as a gilder
even though I knew the concept of one.

Actually, I thought it was an incorrectly drawn portion of a Go board.

